
Apple Will Permanently Remove Dashboard in macOS Catalina - minimaxir
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/4/18652971/apple-macos-catalina-dashboard-widgets-removed-feature
======
dreamcompiler
Finally. Dashboard might have been useful at one time, but it was a huge
resource hog for no good reason.

